# Exp. tree climber wanted.



## underbuck (Aug 9, 2007)

Busy tree service in squamish/Whistler B.C. needs an experienced tree climber. Great pay, great place to live, and great incentives for the right person.
Residential experience a must.


----------



## clearance (Aug 9, 2007)

What is the pay and is there accomodation? Is it live in Squeemish and drive to Whistler? Mostly removals I guess, a little limbing up, some landclearing? I am a cua, removal of hazard trees is what I do most. Tell us, thanks/Jim


----------



## underbuck (Aug 10, 2007)

clearance said:


> What is the pay and is there accomodation? Is it live in Squeemish and drive to Whistler? Mostly removals I guess, a little limbing up, some landclearing? I am a cua, removal of hazard trees is what I do most. Tell us, thanks/Jim



The pay is dependant on experience. Company is based in squamish and we work from lions bay to pemberton. Accommodation is not included but we could help find a deal. We do danger tree removals, limbing, pruning, clearing, muni work, View enhancement, danger tree assessments for B.C. parks. Arborist reports.
We are looking for someone who wants to move to squamish full time and work with us.
B.C. faller cert an asset or cert arborist, but mostly we are looking for a gung-ho exp climber who likes to work and can do it safely.


----------



## clearance (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you for that.


----------

